# Lyra's Puppies :) :)



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I've really been MIA for a while!! Anyway, just thought I'd update with cute puppy pictures... Lyra had her pups on 7th March via emergency c-section... it was a really shitty ordeal and Juno was born the smallest and had to be handfed for about 10 days, but the pups are all doing well now, aside from some diarrhea problems with coccidia. (Sucky!)

We have 3 boys and 1 girl... the boys are named after the Peverell brothers in Harry Potter, and the only girl is Juno and she is staying. Hopefully, she will grow up to become my first homebred champion if things work out! She is just a little doll and a perfect little girl. From the moment she was born, I knew she was the one! When I opened the sac and saw her, I thought... holy cow, what a perfect little puppy... and the rest, as they say, is history 

She was the first to open her eyes at 10 days old, and is the easiest to handle now because she was hand fed!

Anyway, on to pics:


Here's Cadmus at 4 days old... he was over 230g at birth and a big bully!


Antioch also at 4 days


Juno


Ignotus. He's the laid back one! Never one to make a fuss, and super docile.


A sweet pic of Juno kissing Ignotus 


Juno again


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Cadmus at 8 days old


Antioch


Cadmus at 15 days old


Ignotus yawning!


Cute little Antioch... he is mismarked, but has just the cutest, loveliest face.


Cadence photobombing Juno

The puppies are 18 days old now and will take new pics of them this weekend! They are all walking (wobbly though) now.. and making all sorts of funny puppy noises... except Cadmus, who's taken to growling and howling when he's mad. LOL.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awww  congratulations and glad everyone is doing well...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very cute, and congrats. I don't know cav standards well, so i'm curious what makes Antioch mismarked?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Very cute, and congrats. I don't know cav standards well, so i'm curious what makes Antioch mismarked?


My guess is because he isn't pied enough/His red coloring isn't broken up enough by white?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Keechak said:


> My guess is because he isn't pied enough/His red coloring isn't broken up enough by white?


Yeah I guess that makes sense, and kind of what I was thinking but wanted to confirm.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! 

Antioch is mismarked because he has that smudge on his face... if you look closely, the tan extends from the side of his face right up to his nose... and sadly, it's on his show side  He does have the loveliest head among the boys and is SO RICHLY coloured... he would've probably been the pick if not for the smudge!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lucidity said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Antioch is mismarked because he has that smudge on his face... if you look closely, the tan extends from the side of his face right up to his nose... and sadly, it's on his show side  He does have the loveliest head among the boys and is SO RICHLY coloured... he would've probably been the pick if not for the smudge!


Is that a fault of "color evenly spaced on the head" in the standard?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Something like that... there are people who keep and show pups with Antioch's markings, but they usually don't do well under all-rounder judges... breed judges may overlook it if the dog is stellar in every other way, but all rounders generally can't get over mismarks! They heavily penalize dogs without the absolutely correct markings, so he is going to a pet home. We get very, very few breeder-judges here... mostly all rounders who like to fault anything they can!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation, he's a pretty pup regardless.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

No problem... yes he is! I love his colour. Wish the others had his colouring too. He got that from the sire


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Where have you been? I didn't know that you had bred Lyra! Congratulations. They are all beautiful. My boy Monty has the same smudge. Nothing cuter than a cavalier puppy! Just out of curiosity...it just may be the photo but is his color a deeper chestnut? My boy's coloring is really a rich and deep red.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been really busy!! With work, shows, taking care of the dogs... etc. Thanks!  You're right, he is very very much darker than his siblings, and he was born that way! He looks just like his dad, here's a pic of dad... he is a grandson of Maibee Montrose, and he has the exact same coat type and colour:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/68260_494961618712_1822439_n.jpg

Hopefully the others will darken A LOT when they get older... Lyra is medium chestnut in colour, so hoping the pups will be somewhere between mom and dad. I'm a huge fan of the deep chestnut Blenheims that Maibee is so famous for!

You know, it's weird... all the dogs I've seen with that sort of smudge have all had lovely dark chestnut coats... wonder if it's related?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad to see you back with such an incredible update!! Huge congratulations to you and Lyra - what a journey it's been. You've accomplished so much with her, and I really look forward to seeing how her progeny will grow up and what they'll do. This definitely does not help with my Cav want! Great names, too, by the way. How's Lyra feeling now?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, and you're right... what a journey! Lyra is really something special. She's been recovering well and she loves her pups! Only thing is she doesn't want to have anything to do with their poop so I end up having to stimulate them but besides that, she's great. You should definitely have a Cavalier... they are such SWEET dogs!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh dear, Cavalier puppies!

Such little darlings, just beautiful!

Congrats to both you and Lyra.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh they are just darling! <3 <3


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are precious!! Congrats and I hope we get to see more pics of Juno as she grows up with you.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

lucidity said:


> Thanks, and you're right... what a journey! Lyra is really something special. She's been recovering well and she loves her pups! Only thing is she doesn't want to have anything to do with their poop so I end up having to stimulate them but besides that, she's great. You should definitely have a Cavalier... they are such SWEET dogs!


I still remember when you guys were just beginning to rack up those wins and points in the show ring! Really wonderful to see all of your dreams coming to fruition  Glad to hear that Lyra is doing well, too. 

Cavs have always been that perfect laid back, good dog breed for me. I'd love to have a sweet little Cav in addition to a crazy herding dog or two.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Adorable little jelly beans!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats!The puppies are just darling. Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow up.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG huge congrats!!! Can't wait to see more puppy pics


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG, SO CUTE. I'll be watching this thread like a hawk for updates!!!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for all the comments, everyone!!  I will definitely be flooding you guys with pics... cos I just love taking pictures of the pups--they make the funniest faces now!



Equinox said:


> I still remember when you guys were just beginning to rack up those wins and points in the show ring! Really wonderful to see all of your dreams coming to fruition  Glad to hear that Lyra is doing well, too.
> 
> Cavs have always been that perfect laid back, good dog breed for me. I'd love to have a sweet little Cav in addition to a crazy herding dog or two.


Thanks again! Yeah, I can't believe it's been 2 years since I started showing Lyra... and she is turning 3 soon! OMG. I still think of her as a little puppy. Time sure FLIES. Cadence is turning FIVE this year. Holy crap. Isn't Trent turning 5 too? I remember him being the same age as Cadence...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

lucidity said:


> Thanks again! Yeah, I can't believe it's been 2 years since I started showing Lyra... and she is turning 3 soon! OMG. I still think of her as a little puppy. Time sure FLIES. Cadence is turning FIVE this year. Holy crap. Isn't Trent turning 5 too? I remember him being the same age as Cadence...


He is!! He turned 5 a little over a month ago (Feb 20th) and I just can't believe it. It really doesn't feel like it's been 5 years!! Can't believe Cadence is going to be 5, either. As for Lyra, I still go back and forth between "she's still a puppy!" and "well, she's accomplished so much, so she can't be that young!" LOL


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Adorable puppies! Congratulations. Looking forward to watching them grow. 

Ironically, I came across this post, How do you know when you're ready for another dog?, yesterday while researching. Obviously getting another dog worked out very well for you.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Equinox said:


> He is!! He turned 5 a little over a month ago (Feb 20th) and I just can't believe it. It really doesn't feel like it's been 5 years!! Can't believe Cadence is going to be 5, either. As for Lyra, I still go back and forth between "she's still a puppy!" and "well, she's accomplished so much, so she can't be that young!" LOL


Wow... we've been on this forum a while haven't we!? 5 feels so olldd.. it's like, middle aged, and I'm like crap.. soon he'll be a veteran!



cookieface said:


> Adorable puppies! Congratulations. Looking forward to watching them grow.
> 
> Ironically, I came across this post, How do you know when you're ready for another dog?, yesterday while researching. Obviously getting another dog worked out very well for you.


OMG! I don't even remember starting that thread! Well, it's nice to look back.. LOL. I have 3 now... err, well, 7 if you count the puppies! And 2 other show dogs that I co-own with close friends. Life's definitely more interesting with multiple dogs... although it can also be more stressful!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Pictures of the pups at 22 days old, taken yesterday! They have now "graduated" out of the whelping box and are now in a puppy pen with a crate for them to sleep in, lots of pee pads, toys, and water! The plan is to have them weaned by the end of the week.. they are now eating Wellness CORE canned puppy food (both the grained and grain-free varieties) mixed with yoghurt and goat's milk, which they love. Yum yum.

Antioch




Cadmus




Ignotus




Juno


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Those faces! I'm dying, so cute. I just want to hold one forever.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!  They are just gorgeous little ones. Smudge or not ... I love Antioch. Juno is absolutely stunning! Good luck with them!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Congrats! I love all of them but ignotos is my favorite he seems like my kinda pup,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

So cute! Keep the pictures comin' lol.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for liking the pics guys! 



Abbylynn said:


> Congratulations!  They are just gorgeous little ones. Smudge or not ... I love Antioch. Juno is absolutely stunning! Good luck with them!


Oh Antioch is my favourite boy too! I just love his little face... he is so freaking cute, even with the smudge! 



momtolabs said:


> Congrats! I love all of them but ignotos is my favorite he seems like my kinda pup,lol.


He's the sweetest one of the bunch... LOVES being held and cuddled and is the only one who falls asleep on humans all the time... he can sleep on your arm, chest, tummy, lap.. wherever!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry, been gone a while but the puppies are 8 weeks old today and will go to their new homes over the weekend. They had their first vaccinations and microchips today! Antioch (now named Oscar) took it the best. He barely felt anything! Best puppy ever.  The others were pretty good now--better than I'd expected! 

Feeling really sad now, about Cadmus and Antioch going to their new homes. Their owners are awesome, but just feeling like the past 2 months have just flown by. Can't believe they've grown from itty bitty 200g puppies to almost 2kg now! I think this is the hardest part of raising puppies... seeing them go after taking care of them for so long. I hope they'll remember me when they meet me again in the future!

Cadmus


Antioch


Ignotus



Not the best stack, but the other ones we got were blurry!

Juno


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So beautiful! Juno just melts me.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Sooo adorable! Juno looks so much like Lyra


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

I never jumped onto this thread until now and just went through the entire emotional process of seeing them as little helpless babies, picking my favourites (Cadmus and Antioch love the deep colours faulted or no), and then flipped the page to feel the bitter-sweetness of them finding their new homes. :')
So much adorable.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, guys! To be honest, I don't actually have a favourite. They are all so different! Juno is so spunky and such a fire cracker despite her size... makes me laugh all the time with her antics. Antioch is just the cuddliest, calmest, most laid back puppy ever. He can just sit on your lap while you rub his tummy for ages! Cadmus is very people-oriented and confident. He's always the one who's exploring and making new friends... and Ignotus is a lovebug. He's playful, but gets tired easily and then comes over and plops himself next to you and goes right to sleep. They are all soooo lovable and I hope I don't cry when they leave!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't believe I've missed this until now. Congrats and good luck with them, and with their new homes. They're beautiful pups.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful little pups, the faces are killing me.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I've been following your pics on FB, but can't believe I missed this thread!



> Sooo adorable! Juno looks so much like Lyra


I was just thinking the same thing! She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ...  They are so darling. I wish them the best of luck in their new forever homes ... and (((Hugs))) to you .... I know the feeling.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Their coats look beautiful and they look very healthy 
kind of jealous I'm not getting one I love CKCS.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

They are just gorgeous. Juno is stunning! Congrats on the pups. I imagine it's so hard to let them go...


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Cute pups. It was so nice to see the pups grow up to the point they are going to their new homes. I really like this breed.. You will have to keep us posted on Juno's show career.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

There all so adorable. It was fun to see them grow. I feel like it was just yesterday when you introduced the puppies.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Yes Cavalier puppies are possibly the cutest ever! There's just something about their faces. LOL.

And yes, Juno is a copy of Lyra! She's the only one in the litter who actually looks like her, so I knew that she was gonna be my keeper from day 1.  She has a similar temperament too. 

I'm gonna start showing her in July, just for fun to get some experience so hopefully she'll like the show ring as much as her mom!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Those pups are so, so cute!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I missed the new pics, they're soo cute. Ugh <3


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so, so in love. Have all of them found homes yet? Can't believe they're that age already!!! Wow! They're going to some very lucky families, and I can't wait to watch Juno grow up.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Equinox, Antioch and Cadmus are going to pet homes and Ignotus is being run on for a friend of mine who wants a show dog... so hopefully it'll pan out. Will be watching him for the next 3-4 weeks to see if he turns out but he's looking good so far!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

More updates! Pups are 15.5 weeks now... Ignotus (now named Enzo) is still being run on for the show home, but he seems to have one undescended testicle  I remember there being 2 down at 11 weeks but one of em's gone now! If it doesn't come down soon, he too will go to a pet home.

Juno was at her first show 2 weeks ago and went 4th Best Minor Puppy in Show!! It was HUGE for us because I wasn't expecting her to win anything... minor puppies are all judged together here (all breeds at the same time), so it is usually really, really difficult for Cavaliers to win because they're so gangly and hairless at this age compared to Peke, Pom, Shih Tzu, Husky puppies... those are the breeds that usually win. But Juno was just her normal very crazy self and must've charmed the judge with her happy attitude! She actually jumped on him to say hi  Just LOVE the temperament on this little girl. She has more spunk than all of my other dogs combined!

Anyway, on to pictures!


Enzo looking cute!


Juno, saying something.. she's always saying something!


The puppies playing in their IKEA tunnel that I bought em




These two are SUPER close... they're the best of friends! I kinda feel sad that they will soon be separated... really wish I had the space to keep them both.


And a bonus picture of Antioch (now named Oscar)... his owner sent me this pic of him. Still as cute as ever and the hairiest of the bunch!

And also one more... of Juno being THE CUTEST PUPPY EVAH!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww they're all so cute! And so grown! I really love Juno <3 Congrats on her 4th place! That's awesome


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

They've grown so fast! Beautiful dogs. Congratulations on Juno's win!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you both!! 

I can't believe how big they've grown... they aren't babies anymore!  It's a little bit sad. They're starting to lose their baby puppy smell, too.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats! Beautiful puppies.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

This thread does not help my insane puppy want


----------

